

Ask HN: Why do uber drivers use iPhones exclusively? - fishcakes

Its a very strange natural phenomenon and conventional thinking would expect Uber would have them use androids.
======
seanmccann
The Uber kit includes an iPhone 4S and the UberDriver app is an enterprise "in
house" app, not available on the app store. My guess is that the original team
used iPhones, preferred that platform and it has stuck. Uber likely buys the
phones at a big discount (perhaps refurbs). They want a uniform experience and
iPhone is probably the way to go for that.

------
YoAdrian
Why would "conventional thinking" expect them to use Androids?

These are the drivers' personal cars and the drivers' personal phones. That's
like saying "conventional thinking would expect Uber would have them all drive
a Prius."

~~~
hashtag
I don't know whether or not OP is correct in thinking that Uber drivers' use
iPhones only, but I know that for the Uber rides I've been on, the drivers
certainly have an extra phone that they use for Uber (I assume company issued)
in addition to their personal phone.

------
tinkerrr
How do you know Uber drivers use iPhones exclusively?

